# South Texas Oak Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Hand Harvested White Oak Burl and Red Oak Insert with an aluminum band. Made a little red oak stand for it also..


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I like that stand too!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great as always


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great call. I real like the oak burl!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!! It is nice to get back in the shop.


----------

